# paint code label location



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

Where would I find the paint color code label on my 86 QSW?


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Under the rear carpet behind the rear seats


----------



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Thanks. I never would have looked for it there!!


----------

